# Cann't get my "Remember Me" to remember me....



## Yari (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi

After the change, the site wont remember my login, and I have to login each time.

Any idea?

/Yari


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm having the same problem...am researching it.  For some strange reason, it only effects MT.  I've been on several other vb3's and the feature works. ??


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2004)

I had this problem on MAP for some while, but MartialTalk has been fine (IE6).


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 16, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problem...am researching it. For some strange reason, it only effects MT. I've been on several other vb3's and the feature works. ??


 Mine is working fine on MT, using Mozilla and do not have the "Remember Logins" enabled on my browser ... just storing the cookie.

 -Michael


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 17, 2004)

IE Version 6.0.28 works for me. I click it then do nto log out, just close the window. If I log out then I have to log back in.

What version of browser are you using, this might help to track down anomalies


----------



## Yari (Feb 17, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> IE Version 6.0.28 works for me. I click it then do nto log out, just close the window. If I log out then I have to log back in.
> 
> What version of browser are you using, this might help to track down anomalies



I'm using 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp2  Which should indicate winXP and service pack 2 I think.........

Works on other sites with remembering login.

/Yari


----------

